# Basic Shop Tools



## RAB3Group (Jan 30, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone here could help with a list of basic shop tools. I've read alot on here about the tools needed for recovering and refining scrap, but what I am looking for is a list of tools for the purchasing of scrap jewelry and bullion from the public, no escrap. I have talked with Dan Dement on here about some stuff, still getting schooled by him, so thanks for that, but what is everyone else using? I see from the general conversations around here to have high quality tools and equipment, makes since, since your tools are helping generate that profit. And of course just doing it and working with the stuff everyday will help. I have used a Mizer tester before, which works great, but would be slow if someone brought in 20 items. If I go with the acid test, then thats faster, but now Im having to carry acid with me, that isnt a problem I"m just wondering if theres something else that people have found that works just as good. And as Dan has told me, theres no "easy button".
The equipment I currently have is small digital scale up to 5toz in .01 gram. Loupe and a Mizer. I've read about a SG scale, but that is only good on solid items, and no items with stones. An XRF, but very costly. So, I'm thinking a combination of the above maybe?? Acid test for certain items, SG for other items, and as time goes, an XRF??? Any thoughts??


----------



## nickvc (Jan 30, 2014)

Experience.
You foul up a couple of times and you learn real fast when it's your money going west!
That might not sound very helpful but it is the truth and if you really want the best then an xrf is a must but again they can be fooled.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 30, 2014)

If you plan to take a laptop with you (equipped with spreadsheet/calculator) you might look at a small USB microscope. They're under $30.00 and can be helpful for some of the smaller markings. It also makes is easy for your customer to see what you're looking at when you value their merchandise.


----------



## etack (Jan 30, 2014)

gold4mike said:


> If you plan to take a laptop with you (equipped with spreadsheet/calculator) you might look at a small USB microscope. They're under $30.00 and can be helpful for some of the smaller markings. It also makes is easy for your customer to see what you're looking at when you value their merchandise.




:lol: 8) or an Iphone

Eric


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 3, 2014)

etack,

I don't know if it was you but someone posted a link awhile back showing a dvd burner lens as a mod for an iphone camera lens that did great magnification.

Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 3, 2014)

gold4mike said:


> etack,
> 
> I don't know if it was you but someone posted a link awhile back showing a dvd burner lens as a mod for an iphone camera lens that did great magnification.
> 
> Thank you for the reminder!



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=iphone+camera+lense+from+dvd+player

Lots of sites on this mod. Sound like something to try. I think I have an old CD drive. Wonder if it has a lens I could use? I've been holding a small magnifier in front of the camera lens on my phone to get close up pics already. Works good but takes both hands to do.


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just had to try the macro lens trick using a lens from a CD drive since I had recently torn one apart. I have to say, when they say macro, they mean MACRO.

I taped the lens over the lens on my phone's camera with some clear tape. Then, holding the phone almost right against a penny, I got this picture of the date. It didn't all fit in the picture.




Then, I took a picture of a surface mount capacitor on one of the circuit boards I have been scrapping.




I had to shine a flashlight at the parts I wanted to photograph since the camera was so close it blocked the light. This is an interesting idea but I can't see myself using it very often. It's just a little bit too close up for me. similar to a low power microscope.

Click on the pictures (especially the penny) to really zoom in and see how much detail shows up. It's a little out of focus but the 2 turned out pretty good. You can see the oxidation on the surface of the penny.


----------

